# Meet Dumbalina Aka Lina



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

This little girl was brought into our pet store when their owners couldnt feed her too the snake. I have no idea how they laid hands on this little girl because of her breed. She is a russian blue dumbo and the sweetest thing ever. I was in the middle of looking for a cagemate for my Peanut and after months of debate my fiancee and I decided he did indeed need one. His depression was horrible and I wanted to wait to find the right one I also had to look at my financal stability as well I just recently got a raise so I can put more money into our rat fund. Anyhow she came in at 3 weeks of age after much KMR and love she has grown into the most curious little thing. We brought her too the vet the other day for a URI which she is currently on antibotics for because the snake people decided too put her poor little body on Pine bedding ugh. Anyhow she had a full exmanation and except for the little infection she was deemed healthy so I brought her home. Peanut and her are bonded,she trys too play with him by pulling on his tail or trying to get a ride on his back which is absoulty adorable. Anyhow meet Miss. Dumblina =) 

Also Peanut is a neautered male


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

she is so beautiful  she is lucky to have such a great home!


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Bwahahahaha! So cute! lol I love dumbos there ears or so freaking adorable!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you guys  she's getting very spoiled...


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I had another dumbo. Yours is very beautiful.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sh is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

YOU STOLE MY NAME!! LOL!
I was thinking about naming the female dumbo rat I am waiting for that same thing! (Waiting for the right little dumbo female...got a woman expecting a litter coming up, hope to get a little girl out of it, LOL)


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

She is super cute. Glad she has a new great home.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha  I'm sorry! The name just popped into my head


----------

